#ubuntu-design 2012-03-28
<paulsomebody> Hi. I wanted to ask members of the Ubuntu design team: are there any plans stretching into the foreseeable future to integrate the Ayatana Overlay Scrollbars into the most used applications, like Firefox, Chromium and LibreOffice? This lack of integration is the most unpleasant part of my user experience with Ubuntu at the moment.
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-29
<jbicha> mpt: howdy, I had already rephrased the ubuntu-docs to say "Manage apps & settings with indicator status menus"
<jbicha> which is a slight improvement; I agree that indicators are a developer term but fan sites do use the term so I hesitate to not mention "indicator" at all
<jbicha> the Unity docs are still going to be fairly lacking for 12.04
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-28
<xnox> mpt: what's the story behind the timezone map & zoom. I'm adding database of all locations with >>15 000  population & now clicking on London gives "Leicester, Kettering and Scarborough" but not "London" =)
<mpt> xnox, 99% chance it's a bug, 1% chance it's political nonsense
<xnox> mpt: I mean it's really hard to click on london on the map size it is. And with much denser amount of "targets" how to best select something "more sensible" =)
<xnox> (note this is for offline installation / no-geoip case)
<mpt> xnox, maybe the higher population a city is, the more it should "crowd out" points around it
<xnox> mpt: hm for point & click interface I guess I want: all capitals / timezone defining points (418) + top 5 by population cities in 10x10px area around the target click....
<xnox> and cycle around them....
 * xnox shall think about it.
<mpt> xnox, perhaps it would help, when testing theories like that, to generate a chart of how much cycling is required
<mpt> e.g. yellow = 1 cycle, orange = 2, red = 3, pink = 4
<xnox> mpt: the UfA proposes to do 2 click (1) zoom (2) select.
<mpt> Oh cripes, UfA has it's own design for things again?
<mpt> Why why why why why
<mpt> xnox, we had zooming in early Ubuntu versions, about 6.10 to 8.04
<mpt> It was pestilential
<mpt> xnox, is this a design document with a name on it?
<xnox> mpt: I think you are aware of which document it is. Let me look up again.
<xnox> mpt: note that UfA has much smaller than desktop screen. and fingers are much fatter than mouse.
<mpt> I'm really not
<mpt> xnox, wait, is this setup on a phone itself?
<mpt> Sorry, I thought this was like the other UfA things that were slight variations of the PC version
<mpt> Zooming on a phone would make a lot of sense ... Not only are fingers fatter than a mouse pointer, they can also move much more finely.
<xnox> mpt: well pinch-to-zoom ideally =)
<xnox> mpt: hmm... can't find it at the moment, never mind.
#ubuntu-design 2014-03-25
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth
#ubuntu-design 2018-04-01
<tpdmlrpk> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  joilikd: meetingology flexiondotorg ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tpdmlrpk> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  grjcywv: nottrobin ubuntulog2 sabdfl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tpdmlrpk> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  rpukvrpe: me4oslav_ nottrobin faenil ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
